# MS 290 won't start



## Bad Wolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw is about 15 months old, always worked fine. I used it about 5 weeks ago but when I went to start it last night no-go.
Not getting even a pop out of it. I removed the plug and aired it out a couple of times but still nothing. Put fresh gas in it, same thing. 

I tried grounding the plug and looking for a spark but I can't see anything, so its either me or there is no spark.

From here I see:
I have a bad plug (why would it fail all of a sudden?)
Spark is somehow grounding out.
Its not generating a spark at all. (again why all of a sudden?)

I'm going to buy a new plug tonight (can't hurt to have a spare). If a new plug doesn't do the trick I'm going to have to drop it off at the shop. 

Any suggestions before I do?

Thanks


----------



## smokinj (Aug 12, 2011)

I would try the spark test again in the dark just to make sure......


----------



## quads (Aug 12, 2011)

New plug.  Simplest, cheapest, easiest place to start.  Plugs do go bad, just like that.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 12, 2011)

My backup saw (Menard's special) died suddenly and I took the plug out and it was clear that the thing runs a little rich. Took some sandpaper to the gap and that made it run again. Took all of two minutes to fix the problem.

What does your plug look like?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, get the plug and go from there.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Aug 13, 2011)

New plug didn't work, left it at the shop.  I'll let you know what it was when I get it back.

thanks


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2011)

Greg H said:
			
		

> New plug didn't work, left it at the shop.  I'll let you know what it was when I get it back.
> 
> thanks



If you do your spark test in the dark there is no missing it....At this point it will be the coil.


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 13, 2011)

Agree the coil is suspect, but the kill switch or wiring could be bad.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 13, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Agree the coil is suspect, but the kill switch or wiring could be bad.



Mine seems to go bad on the on position...Be a cheap fix though.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Aug 22, 2011)

OK got the saw back from the Stilh dealer, and he said it was moisture in the carb. Pulled the carb, dried everything out, fresh gas and a new pickup filter. Starts right up. I'm a little embarrassed that I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2011)

Greg H said:
			
		

> OK got the saw back from the Stilh dealer, and he said it was moisture in the carb. Pulled the carb, dried everything out, fresh gas and a new pickup filter. Starts right up. I'm a little embarrassed that I couldn't figure it out.



Blow everthing out each time you use it. Had you check the spark in the dark you probally would have seen it.  ;-)


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 22, 2011)

"Blow everthing out each time you use it. Had you check the spark in the dark you probally would have seen it."

Huh?  Checking to see a spark in the dark helps you see moisture in the carburetor?  Color me confused...


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> "Blow everthing out each time you use it. Had you check the spark in the dark you probally would have seen it."
> 
> Huh?  Checking to see a spark in the dark helps you see moisture in the carburetor?  Color me confused...



You must be, Because then you rule spark out....Then you have an educated guess...GAS, Air!  ( He started on spark I do to, so until you rule it out thats where you have to stay) ;-)

Blue spark can be hard to see in the day light! (read post one) (Then post two)


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 22, 2011)

I follow you Jay........ tough to find a fuel issue when your chasing spark. I test in the dark as well or have my wife hold the plug while I turn the saw over.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2011)

[quote author="HittinSteel" date="1314047616"]I follow you Jay........ tough to find a fuel issue when your chasing spark. I test in the dark as well or have my wife hold the plug while I turn the saw over.[/quote

Crap I knew there had to be a better way.....Here hold this!  :cheese:


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 22, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I follow you Jay........ tough to find a fuel issue when your chasing spark. I test in the dark as well or have my wife hold the plug while I turn the saw over.



Now that's strength in a marriage!


----------



## wannabegreener (Aug 22, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One way to test if the spark in the marriage is still there.   :lol:


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 22, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And pull my finger!


----------

